# What would you do with a '69 Tempest?



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

I was looking for a Chevelle, but fell in love with a ’69 Tempest. What should I do with her? No motor or transmission. Not much on the inside (there is a GTO console, but no front seats). Bring her back original, clone her, or custom.

Thanks.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

jdbarlow said:


> I was looking for a Chevelle, but fell in love with a ’69 Tempest. What should I do with her? No motor or transmission. Not much on the inside (there is a GTO console, but no front seats). Bring her back original, clone her, or custom.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you could enjoy it as much as a Tempest as a Clone. I vote for keeping it original - nothing says you can't warm up the engine when you replace it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A tempest is the equivalent of a Chevelle. Do it how you want it and don't worry about the GTO thing.
Oh, and you can get the ultra cool "TEMPTED" liscense plate for it.
It's all about body condition and costs of restoration/restification.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I vote to bring it back as it was when it left the factory, an original Tempest in my opinion would be worth more than a GTO clone.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would stuff a IAII block with a 4.5" crank and some wideports or tiger heads in it, keep the cam timing mild and have fun.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

speaking from personal experience, i would take it apart almost down to the last nut and bolt then store it in my basement. only messing with it when i move, dragging it around from one state to another on a trailer. do this for at least 15 years then you will truly appreciate it. :willy:


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

I’ve got her cover well for now. Don’t think I’ll get started on any work until next summer. Would love to do an off the frame rebuilt. Any “must have” books or websites I need to check out before I get started?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdbarlow said:


> FELL in love with a ’69 Tempest. What should I do with her? No motor or transmission no front seats). Bring her back custom. Thanks.


Build it with what YOU like. I'm sure a 455 would be on that list!! Then call her THE TEMPTRESS cause Love is Love Good Luck, Les


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep it a Tempest it will never be worth more than a GTO so why clone it. I see more GTOs than Tempests anyways. I have a 70 Lemans that was all factory, but need a full resto. I got a 455, muncie 4spd, ford 9 inch, and a huge list of other parts. It takes up all my time and money and my wife hates it. In the end it will be an all new car, but it will still be a Lemans. I think it will be worth at least as much as a fully restored Lemans which is only 15k-17k.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> speaking from personal experience, i would take it apart almost down to the last nut and bolt then store it in my basement. only messing with it when i move, dragging it around from one state to another on a trailer. do this for at least 15 years then you will truly appreciate it. :willy:


:rofl::rofl: Laughed my freakin' a$$ off, Shane...........that is too true..........:cheers

Now on to the question.........with no original drivetrain and little interior..........RESTO-MOD.........you have a clean slate........make a statement.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

resto mod is my favorite. looks of old, comforts and convenience of new.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> resto mod is my favorite. looks of old, comforts and convenience of new.


Plus modern performance and safety of 4 wheel disc brakes, better steering and suspension, etc. etc.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cpldavis37 said:


> Keep it a Tempest it will never be worth more than a GTO so why clone it. I see more GTOs than Tempests anyways. I have a 70 Lemans that was all factory, but need a full resto. I got a 455, muncie 4spd, ford 9 inch, and a huge list of other parts. It takes up all my time and money and my wife hates it. In the end it will be an all new car, but it will still be a Lemans. I think it will be worth at least as much as a fully restored Lemans which is only 15k-17k.


Modified prices don't follow Nada. I was at the Hot Rod Power tour today and saw beautiful lemans and tempests that build price wasn't the limit. Restomod depends on quality, the body and vin is just along for the ride, GTO vin may add value, but it's not everything..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Stuff one of these in it...










It sounds like this:
YouTube - 79 Formula

Trust me, you will like it. Just go with a 4150 carb instead of the Dominator and a slightly smaller solid roller. You should be good with 600-650hp right? No need to go nuts and push a stock block like this one does.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO 66tempestGT.....i vote tempest, the body tags are cooler and i was thinking "temptress" for the front plate, or "goat in sheeps clothing"


----------

